# Frohe Weihnachten & guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!



## Radon-Bikes (24. Dezember 2015)

Wir bedanken uns für euer Vertrauen und wünschen euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 2015 war für uns ein spannendes Jahr mit vielen schönen Momenten, Events, Testivals und Eindrücken.

Wir bedanken uns auch für den (überwiegend) netten Ton in diesem Forum und hoffen, dass wir auch 2016 einen guten Support leisten können...

In diesem Sinne: nutzt das frühlingshafte Wetter und macht das Beste aus dem (bisher) schneefreien Winter 

Gruß, euer Radon Team


----------



## punki69 (26. Dezember 2015)

euch noch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und macht weiter so,
gruß punki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Cube_Heinz (26. Dezember 2015)

So, hier kommen noch ein paar Bilder unseres Weihnachtsurlaubs in Südtirol. Am 1. Feiertag gings zum Rittner Horn (2.250m).
Mutterseelen allein da oben bei einer Aussicht wie ich sie selbst im Sommer noch nie hatte war schon ein echtes Highlight.
Das Wetter war bzw. ist ein Traum. Auf 1.000m ca. 14 Grad, auf über 2.000m immer noch ca. 7 Grad.
Euch allen und auch dem Radon Team einen guten Rutsch und 2016 eine ebenso geile Saison wie ich sie in 2015 hatte.
Grüße Chris



 

Gasser Hütte auf 1.750m



 



 



I forgot the question, but this is the answer 






Der Tacho zeigt 2.250m


----------



## punki69 (26. Dezember 2015)

....wasn das für weißes zeug auf bild 2,...grins


----------



## Cube_Heinz (26. Dezember 2015)

sieht spektakulärer aus als es war, waren nur n' paar überfrorene Meter


----------



## Hike_O (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich bedanke mich auch noch mal bei Radon für die Trikot Aktion! 
Euch natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch und nachträglich Frohe Weihnachten.


----------

